
menubar app + s3 + ftp + itunes + backup = Bandwagon - terpua
http://ridethebandwagon.com/
======
terpua
To YCNews readers: free 3-month account

Use coupon code: ycnbw Enter here: <http://buy.ridethebandwagon.com/>

Requires Mac OS 10.4 + iTunes 7+ and spotlight enabled

Would love thoughts/feedback.

~~~
bootload
_'... Mac OS 10.4 + iTunes 7+ and spotlight enabled ...'_

no mac but do you have screencaps & text or vid demo?

~~~
terpua
Here are screenshots...

<http://ridethebandwagon.com/home.html#product-description>

~~~
bootload
Looks like a nice app. I especially like the descriptions here ~
<http://blog.ridethebandwagon.com/about/> Thanks for posting this it looks
interesting concept of creating backups for iTunes ... they need all the help
they can get to back their music up.

